
An India-Pakistan nuclear war could kill millions in less than a week - Legendarytech
https://humanbioscience.org/2019/10/an-india-pakistan-nuclear-war-could-kill-millions-in-less-than-a-week.html
======
ArtWomb
Direct link to study:

Rapidly expanding nuclear arsenals in Pakistan and India portend regional and
global catastrophe

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/10/eaay5478](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/10/eaay5478)

